#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Antenneverdeler...?

## Jochem Pastoor

Helaas de paklijst niet helemaal goed doorgekeken. Resultaat:


11 zenders, 22 antennes.. zonder enige vorm van distributie.

Het mag een wonder heten dat het drie avonden storingsvrij heeft gewerkt [:I]

----------


## DJEM

En dat de bovenste cd speler het deed, zit helemaal geen kabels aan! Of pakte de antennes de straling wel op? :Big Grin:

----------


## vasco

Dat is nog eens door de antennes je kabels niet meer kunnen zien  :Big Grin:

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Whahahahaha 

nou ja, en als het optreden niet bevalt , kun je nog altijd met een potje Mikado beginnen.....

----------


## Dj_Mobile

Hahahhahah wel vet :Smile:  wel is aangedacht om alles in een mooi Kistje te maken en op 1 of andere manier dan ook een van al die zenders 1 grote zender van maken bijv. maar ziet er stoer uit

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj_Mobile_
> 
> Hahahhahah wel vet wel is aangedacht om alles in een mooi Kistje te maken en op 1 of andere manier dan ook een van al die zenders 1 grote zender van maken bijv. maar ziet er stoer uit



Van alle zenders een grote zender, zodat alle acteurs maar door dezelfde microfoon moeten schreeuwen ofwat? [:P]

----------


## Yahoo

Wanneer je de antennes meetelt waar het bureaulampje op gemonteerd zit kom je op 24 antennes, de werk freq. is dan 50 hz.

----------


## dj franko

En mensen zeuren wel eens over energie besparen?

Franko

----------


## Vervallen

even een vraagje over de antenneverdelers. Ik neem aan dat je niet zomaar elke verdeler kan gebruiken. Ik heb wel eens gehoord dat de verkeerde antenne je ontvanger kan slopen.
Ik zou een verdeler erg op prijs stellen. IS het een must om naar de sennheiser dealer te gaan of kan ik ook een goedkopere versie nemen.

Op de foto zijn toch ook sennheisers te zien? Of lijken ze gewoon teveel op die van mij

----------


## Carl

De frequentie moet wel kloppen, je kunt niet "zomaar" een verdeler pakken.
Ik denk overigens dat het toch wel slim is om een echt goede te kopen, dus de bij je ontvangers horende verdeler, er hangen meerdere microfoons aan, en als het niet zo goed werkt, heb je op al je ontvangers last! Niet mee rommelen is mijn mening, goedkoop is dan al snel duurkoop.

----------


## Vervallen

das waar, is er nog iets waar ik op moet letten? Zijn er bijvoorbeeld verschillende types en/of functies?

----------


## test12

En er zijn vaak ook nog bijkomende verschillen.
Bij AKG b.v. is de voeding naar de ontvangers ook gemeenschappelijk deze loopt dan via de antenne aansluitingen van de ontvangers. Ik kan me voorstellen dat er ontvangers zijn waarbij dit niet werkt en ook niet goed gaat met de ontvanger of de antenne verdeler.

gr. Herman

----------


## rolanddeg

Ik wil hier even op inhaken. Ik zelf gebruikt vrij regelmatig 9 Sennheiser draadloze microfoons. 4 'normale' Evolution EW100 ontvangers, 1 EW100 G2 en nog 2 dubbele EM3532-U ontvangers. Kan ik deze nou zonder problemen op 1 'vlaggetje' neerzetten, of gaat dat niets worden?

----------


## Gast1401081

google maar op sennheiser en frequencies , 
dan komt er een amreikaanse pdf met alle do's en don'ts over zenders van sennh. Volgens mij heb ik m ook al eens op dit forum gezien...

----------


## Gast1401081

http://members.home.nl/********/senn...requenties.pdf 

deze dus.

----------


## shure-fan

> Ik wil hier even op inhaken. Ik zelf gebruikt vrij regelmatig 9 Sennheiser draadloze microfoons. 4 'normale' Evolution EW100 ontvangers, 1 EW100 G2 en nog 2 dubbele EM3532-U ontvangers. Kan ik deze nou zonder problemen op 1 'vlaggetje' neerzetten, of gaat dat niets worden?



bedoel je dit nou kwa distributie of kwa frequenties??

----------

